# Twenty One Inch SMB



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok so this has been the best week of smallmouth bass fishing I've ever had. I'll admit that, there's no way to act like "oh yeah, I've done that before". I've found big fish in two places and have hit em everyday. I'll be the first to say I've been lucky and blessed. Today was the GMR. I bribed a guy that works the early shift to trade me today. Eric I owe you one buddy. The GMR had been a degree or two warmer than the LMR lately. I ran into Fischa yesterday on the LMR and he measured 52 degrees. That's pretty much getting down to saugeye fishing temps in my book so, desperate for that last bit of smallmouth bass action, I hit the gmr. Right away I did okay catching a 15 inch fish, losing another and catching one maybe eight inches long. Then things stopped. I hung up my grub and lost it and retied on a 1/8 ounce jighead instead of the 1/4 I'd been using. I also put on a 4 inch grub that I'd bitten about a half inch off of, making it a bulkier profile. My idea was that it would fall slower and I wouldn't have to reel as fast to keep it off bottom. I don't know if that did the trick or not because I only caught one fish. But what a fish. I threw like I have all week into a hard current break. The currents ripping along then 6 inches over way slower. Thump. I set the hook. The fish jumped. I didn't get a good look at it but it seemed pretty big. Then a screaming run and it jumped again. Time stood still. I swear everything stopped and it just hung there like in a magazine ad. Or at least it so seemed in my excited brain. Then everything went into hyperdrive. It's running, jumps once more, kinda wallows on top. And then I lipped it. A few days ago I was using braid in dingier water when I caught the 20 but things were clearer so I had 8lb mono on. So now swinging the fish up on the bank like the other fish was out of the question. I was so happy to lip that fish. Pictures, measuring, then holding in the water to rest then one last photo. I released the fish in a quiet little 8 inch deep pocket. It just kind of hung there resting. I snapped a photo then bent down and touched its mouth to lip it again and put it in the river. I jerked it's head away angrily and swam off strongly into the river. I swear it looked po'd even then. Gotta love that smallmouth attitude. I didn't fish anymore. From the sounds of the forcast things are about done after today anyway. I gotta admit I'm still a bit jacked up two hours later writing this one up...


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh my word, that thing is a beast. I am humbled by the week you have had, simply spectacular.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

What a fat pig!!! Beautiful markings too.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

swine. 
Great job. 
LMJ


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

That thing is a freak. That is amazing!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Thats an amazingly ginormous river beast. That's a 6 pound fish in my opinion. Congrats!


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Holy man OSG....that.is.awesome.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

That is a beautiful smallie! Congrats!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a horse, you could of road that thing home!!!

You've put a seriously good beating on some pig smallmouth here in the last minute of the 4th quarter of this season. Way to go!

. . . and what a beauty that one is!!!!!




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Holy Cow!!! That Fish is a Horse!!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow, well done Sir. That's about as good as it gets.


----------



## fischa (May 26, 2011)

It was nice meeting you yesterday!
That is a beautiful smallie!

Well done! Hope to get this experience you have someday!

Went to work today instead of fishing!

I'm done for this year!

Congrats again!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm running out of ways to congratulate your catches. So, good job!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Incredible! That thing is a tank. Way to go.


----------



## godukies (Sep 1, 2007)

Can we just throw some bleachers on the bank and watch you fish?


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

That's a hog! Awesome coloring.


----------



## jimcafc (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations. Beautiful catch.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

You rock Stinky, very nice fish again, make sure you dont poke yourself with all thoughs Fish Ohio pins!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Stinky...I'm glad you got that fish! You've put n some serious time on the rivers this fall....you deserve that fish...thanks for sharing! I think the only thing that could top this is House or Coangler landing the monster that they have been chasing this fall....


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

What is GMR and LMR? Nice fishy

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

That is an absolute beast smallie!!! OSG is the Smallmouth king!!!


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm starting to think that your secret smallmouth heaven is really the aquarium inside Bass Pro! Nice fish Master Splinter!


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow! Again, louder...WOW!:thumbup: Best week of smallmouth stream fishing in our area Ive ever heard of. Uber impressive OSG...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## inrll (Apr 6, 2012)

Dude! Hows the view from up there? 

The only thing that could make this past week better would have been Mark Zona narrating over your shoulder with all your catches on video. Actually I think even he would have ran out of adjectives....


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

That is simply an amazing gorgeous fish.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

inrll said:


> Dude! Hows the view from up there?
> 
> The only thing that could make this past week better would have been Mark Zona narrating over your shoulder with all your catches on video. Actually I think even he would have ran out of adjectives....


Zona would have had a awesome and hilarious animation to go with the voice over . . . 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bait catcher (Apr 25, 2008)

That's one quality fish,your right,it's been a great season on the river.Best I've had .again great fish osg.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

applause OSG


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

That's the kind of current break I'm looking for in the fall. They all look different. Some are right against the bank, some out in the middle, some across the front of eddies, Some not, but they all have a few things in common. Fast water with a hard edge where the fast water rubs againt water that is way slower. From 60 degrees to 54 that's the first thing I look for.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Amazing........again!


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Fish swag. Keep up the good work


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Boathead241 said:


> What is GMR and LMR? Nice fishy
> 
> Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The Great Miami River and the Little Miami River, my friend.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

What a beautiful fish. I watch all these fishing shows and they catch lake smallies that are huge, but I just think a river smallie beats them, hands down. Well done.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Boathead241 said:


> What is GMR and LMR? Nice fishy
> 
> Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


great miami river....... little miami river


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

impressive, that's the biggest I've seen from down this way out of the river. The previous was anglinmueller which was 19.5 and shaped more like a football than a fish.

That's a river tiger


----------

